# The new bike is here!!!!!



## ProAc_Fan (Apr 30, 2014)

My new 2012 Jamis Ventura Comp arrived in store on Friday and they called me to come in for a fitting today. Took maybe 30 minutes to setup the bike and I excitedly took it home. Only downer was we got rain today so no chance to ride before heading off to work. I'm an avid amateur photog so I'm betting some nice pics will soon accompany this thread. And if there's any Canucks reading this thread Sportchek is blowing out the 2013 model Jamis full carbon bike for $1199. I had to stop staring at it its that nice looking.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Glad to hear pics will be forthcoming.

Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes, pics are a requirement here... and congrats!!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats man, also looking forward to the pics and first ride report.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

ProAc_Fan said:


> My new 2012 Jamis Ventura Comp arrived in store on Friday and they called me to come in for a fitting today. Took maybe 30 minutes to setup the bike and I excitedly took it home. Only downer was we got rain today so no chance to ride before heading off to work. I'm an avid amateur photog so I'm betting some nice pics will soon accompany this thread. And if there's any Canucks reading this thread Sportchek is blowing out the 2013 model Jamis full carbon bike for $1199. I had to stop staring at it its that nice looking.


Nice, congrats! Post some pictures


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Rain won't hurt the bike - feel free.

It's much less annoying with fenders and a cycling cap.


----------



## ProAc_Fan (Apr 30, 2014)

Took off the silly reflectors since I don't ride at night and I'm not 12yrs old. Oh and yes the GF did ***** as she watched me do it. What can you do?

Mike


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

[QUOTE

Took off the silly reflectors since I don't ride at night and I'm not 12yrs old. Oh and yes the GF did ***** as she watched me do it. What can you do?

Mike[/QUOTE]

Congrats on the new bike! Good call on the reflectors, but don't forget to remove the plastic disc on the inside of your cassette when you get a chance. It is known as a "Dork Disc"... just sayin...


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice bike! Hope you have many, many miles of happy riding with it.

Another Canuck here, I'm in the 1000 Islands region.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice!! Good job on the pics. 

Now, go out and dirty up that drivetrain.. _ride!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats on the new bike. I hope you have a lot of fun on it.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _ don't forget to remove the plastic disc on the inside of your cassette when you get a chance. It is known as a "Dork Disc"... just sayin.
> _


Strongly suggest to leave it on until you're absolutely sure that everything is adjusted perfectly. Couple of weeks or so, no big deal.


----------



## ProAc_Fan (Apr 30, 2014)

Rode it....liked it very much even if it was a bit cool and windy. Pedals and shoes won't be far behind. What have I gotten myself into?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

ProAc_Fan said:


> Rode it....liked it very much even if it was a bit cool and windy. Pedals and shoes won't be far behind. What have I gotten myself into?


you probably don't want to know...


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice bike! Riding in the rain is a good experience as it will teach you to be more cautious on your bike. I learned the handling limit on my tires by riding in the rain.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

ProAc_Fan said:


> Rode it....liked it very much even if it was a bit cool and windy. Pedals and shoes won't be far behind. What have I gotten myself into?


Told you. I thought it came with pedals? LOL! Enjoy, that's a great looking bike!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

ProAc_Fan said:


> Rode it....liked it very much even if it was a bit cool and windy. Pedals and shoes won't be far behind. What have I gotten myself into?


You got yourself into an addiction, that's what you've gotten yourself into. Once you start riding a road bike, it will become very addicting, very quickly!! Make sure you have a tire repair kit, just in case you get a flat!!

Great looking bike!!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

ProAc_Fan said:


> View attachment 295045
> View attachment 295046
> View attachment 295047
> View attachment 295048
> ...


No road cyclist rides with reflectors. There's a silly requirement all bikes need to come with reflectors to C.Y.A.

You might want to consider replacing those tires with Continental Gatorskins. Those stock tires won't take long to get a flat. Gatorskins have a kevlar belt for added flat prevention. And don't forget a saddle bag with a tire repair kit consisting of two inner tubes, tire levers, two CO2 cartridges, a CO2 inflator, patch kit, a pair of rubber gloves, multitool, and wet wipes.


----------



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

It's been my experience that Vittoria Zaffiro tires are very flat resistant. In fact, I don't believe I had any issues in the 2000 miles I got out of mine, except when it developed a bulge from wear.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I'd probably swap them out myself. I'm a sucker for fancy tires. No gatorskins for me, though. Continental Grand Prix 4000S, Michelin Pro 4 Race, Vredestein Fortezza TriComp, etc.

My Zaffiros are in line to go on the trainer, though. Whenever I wear out the 28 mm commuter tire I have for that right now.


----------



## dmarsey1 (Oct 5, 2013)

You have gotten yourself into an addiction of "hey that looks nice, I need one of those" then you will say "hey that bike is cooler looking and weighs less than mine, wonder what a carbon rides like?" then you will finally say to yourself, "heck lets just ride and stop worrying about what else is around the corner" this all coming from a guy who started riding last September on a nice Caad 10-4 Rival and moved to a Cervelo R3 with Ultegra and full carbon everything. Enjoy the addition and get out and ride!


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

adjtogo said:


> NYou might want to consider replacing those tires with Continental Gatorskins. Those stock tires won't take long to get a flat.


Ummm, no. These are standard training tires, not ultralight race tires.

Unless you're someone who can't or won't pay attention to the road surface and road hazards. Or unless you ride in areas prone to goathead thorns or something.




----------------


----------



## Croptop (Jul 2, 2013)

Congratulations on the new ride! I agree with dmarsey: if you're not careful, you'll find yourself constantly upgrading parts.

Since this thread is starting to turn into sharing pics of our new rides, here's mine:







Argon18 Krypton full carbon frame with Ultegra Di2 6770 and a new set of Flo 30 wheels.


----------



## ProAc_Fan (Apr 30, 2014)

Since we've started talking tires are the Michelin Lithion 2 tires an upgrade from the Vittorios


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I think my rain bike has Lithions. They're a nice enough tire. Kind of middle-of-the-road. My friend probably bought them as longer-lasting than the Pro 3, since he used this bike as a commuter and had a couple fancier bikes for competition.

Have you experimented with tire pressure? I find that makes a bigger difference than any other equipment modification except fit and making sure things work.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ProAc_Fan said:


> Since we've started talking tires are the Michelin Lithion 2 tires an upgrade from the Vittorios


The Michelins have a higher TPI count and are lighter, so in most circles would be considered an upgrade. BUT, tires are wearable items and the Zaffiro's are puncture resistant, so you may want to stay with them for a bit and put the money towards something else.

In the interim, I would suggest reading up on running the appropriate tire pressures (based on tire size, road conditions and total rider weight). And when you do replace the OE tires, consider going to 25c's for their superior ride quality (MO/E).


----------

